# Polieren und zählen der Rohstoffe



## vbvler (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin im moment dabei die Rohstoffe zu Überarbeiten. Ich gehe davon aus das alle morgen gegen Abend wieder On sind. Wer noch Daten hat die gleich mit rein sollen, bitte einfach gleich hier in den Tread feuern. Auch Daten für die Gebiete die (leider9 immer noch nicht eingepflegt sind. Ich nehme diese dann einfach schonmal in meine DB auf, dann könnten wir dopplungen auch gleich ausschließen.

Also nicht Unruhig werden weil die Erzspots fehlen die sind alle noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wollen wir wirklich jede Kartoffel und Himbeere mit in die Karte nehmen? Bei Kisten und Urnen seh ich das irgendwie ein, aber das Futterzeugs liegt ja nun wirklich querfeldein rum UND brauchen tut es eh eigentlich niemand da die meisten Köche inzwischen ihren "eigenen" Bauern haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und ausserdem wer will an einem Erdbeerspott schon warten bis das Jahr rum ist und die dinger Reif? *schmunzel*

René


----------



## Heswald (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob es so sinnig ist alle Rohstoffe einzugeben, da die Spots ja variieren. Ich denke es wäre besser, wenn manganze Bereiche entsprechend einfärben kann wenn man auf nen Link klickt.

Alle Feldfrüchte wäre wirklich noch mehr übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wobei man sehn müsste wie voll die Karte wird.


----------



## vbvler (11. Dezember 2008)

ziemlich voll *g 

also das mit den rohstoffen ansich ist schon nicht schlecht gerade bei den erzadern kann man doch gewisse strukturen erkennen.

Wichtig is das bei den Rohstoffen keine Quest Items auftauchen das macht nur durcheinander. Das sind Objekte und fertig. Die Idee mit der Flächenmarkierung ist auch nicht schlecht, bringt nur nicht all zu viel, da das gemüse ja ständig variirt. Die einzig "festen" Spots sind ja die Erze und das Holz und wenn mich nicht alles irrt die sachen für den gelehrten. Der Koch muss halt die augen offen halten..liegt ja schließlich rum *g


----------



## vbvler (13. Dezember 2008)

so ihr lieben.

Alles poliert, frisch gewachst, und teilweise sogar ohne Kratzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Admins: Bitte alle Einträge in der DB im Rohstoffbereich, die nicht mit: "blabla: art**" (ohne Anführungszeichen) gekennzeichnet sind, ENTFERNEN. Bitte um kurze Rückmeldung wenn das geklappt hat, dann nehm ich die "**" wieder raus.

Eine Bitte an alle anderen die Rohstoffe eintragen oder dies Vorhaben: 

Nutzt bitte die "Vorschläge" die ihr beim erstellen des Punktes bekommt. Oder noch einfacher schickt mir die Daten per PN und ich mach das für Euch. Mein Postfach freut sich schon drauf.

Desweiteren habe ich folgende Veränderungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal bereits eingefügt:

1. "Küche: Art" - Für die rumliegenden Kartoffeln, Beeren etc. !! Auch Indigo usw. zählen hier dazu (wurden ja damals auch in "Küchen (Waschküchen)" verarbeitet.

2. "Ader: Art" - Die allgemein gültige Form für Erzadern

3. "Holz: Art" - Logische Vortführung der Artbestimmung siehe Punkt 2 nur eben für die Holzarten

4. "Loot: Loot: Kisten, Kokons, Leichen etc." - Für all die Sachen die JEDER looten kann, ohne spezielle Anforderungen, die aber NICHT droppen.

5. "Studium: Art" - Logische Vortführung der Artbestimmung siehe Punkt 2 nur eben für die, die sich unbedingt und willenlos der Fortbildung verschrieben haben und dazu halt entsprechende Schriften und Gegenstände Studieren müssen. Es lebe die UNI LotRO *g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So das müsste es gewesen sein erstmal. Anregungen Kritik usw. in den Tread (solange er noch offen ist) oder per PN

Cuío vae mellon
René

PS:

--TREAD CLOSED--PLEASE-- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (14. Dezember 2008)

Servus, 

erstmal danke für die Arbeit und die Vorbereitung. Ich schaue mir das jetzt mal genau an. Auf den ersten Blick sieht es aber bereits jetzt schon sehr voll aus. Deshalb mach mal bitte grad bei den Rohstoffen langsam, ab nächste Woche kommen die meisten Moria-Karten (Lorien fehlt mir noch z.b.) dann hoffe ich auch, dass unsere Technik mal Zeit findet, die Jungs sind derweil alle 100% mit WoW beschäftigt. Ich sag einfach bescheid. Besonders Interessant sind dann meines Erachtens nach die Quest-Geber, Objekte und Sehenswürdigkeiten. Darauf sollten wir uns dann über Weihnachten und im neuen Jahr konzentrieren. 

Grüße

Flo


----------



## M_of_D (14. Dezember 2008)

Also ich sage auch erstmal danke für die viele Arbeit, aber ich finde es etwas übertrieben Alles einzutragen ( Rohstoffe , Leichen, Kisten, Kokons etc....). Die Karten sollen dazu dienen eine Orientierung zu geben und die Leute nicht noch mehr zu verwirren. Es hat keinen Sinn 3-4 Rohstoffe an einem Punkt fast übereinander einzutragen 1. hilft es keinen was und 2. sieht es nicht so toll aus wenn sich da mehrere Punkte überlappen. 
Des weiteren halte ich das Eintragen von Kartoffeln, Beeren , Kokons , Leichen für sinnlos, da kein Spieler diese Gegenstände farmt oder extrem danach sucht, normale Adern reichen eigentlich völlig aus ( aber es muss nicht jede Ader sein).

Des weiteren hast du ja auch die Julfest-Items eingetragen ( z.B. Auenland) , das bringt meiner Meinung nach auch nichts, 10-15 Punkte auf einem Haufen. Die Sachen sind durch die Julfests-quests so leicht erklärt , die findet jeder, außerdem sehen die Punkte auf einem Haufen einfach auch unschön aus.

Würde lieber sagen das wir uns darauf konzentrieren sollten noch fehlende Quest-NPCs in Forochel und in Angmar einzutragen.


----------



## vbvler (14. Dezember 2008)

Na das war ja mein denken. ich habe ja erstmal nur die bestehenden , also die von uns allen eingetragenen punkte der rohstoffe zusammengezogen, sodas sie auch mit einem klick darauf alle da sind nicht wie vorher wo 20 in der liste unten zbsp: Hügelgrab-Eisen steht. Ich bin ausserdem eh eher dazu geneigt die Rohstoffe komplett zu entfernen. 1. sucht die keiner wirklich, weil man ja drüber stolpert normalerweise.

Was die Julfest Items angeht, so hab ich überhaupt nix dagegen nur  ein item als orientierung drin zu lassen. gebt einfach bescheid und ich rassel nochmal drüber. Ich finds nämlich so wies jetzt ist auch ziemlich unübersichtlich.

grüße
René


----------



## Heswald (14. Dezember 2008)

vbvler schrieb:


> 1. "Küche: Art" - Für die rumliegenden Kartoffeln, Beeren etc. !! Auch Indigo usw. zählen hier dazu (wurden ja damals auch in "Küchen (Waschküchen)" verarbeitet.



Ähm du weisst schon für was Indigo, Scharfsgabe sowohl früher als auch in hdro verwendet wird? Stimmt Farbe. Und das ist bei hdro Gelehrte und nicht Koch. Somit passt das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





vbvler schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> --TREAD CLOSED--PLEASE--
> 
> ...



tz tz tz sei doch nicht so voreilig.


----------



## vbvler (14. Dezember 2008)

Heswald schrieb:


> ...... für was Indigo, Scharfsgabe sowohl früher als auch in hdro verwendet wird?.... Stimmt Farbe. ....Und das ist bei hdro Gelehrte und nicht Koch.... Somit passt das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...in "Küchen (*Waschküchen*)" verarbeitet...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  somit sollte klar sein das ich schon farbe meinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wäre letztlich dann halt auch unter Studium, wobei das ja dann auch wieder nicht richtig wäre.

Jedenfalls sollten wir uns mal überlegen wieviel punkte wir maximal rohstofftechnisch, und dabei meine ich hauptsächlich erz holz und urnen, pro karte eintragen.
Ich nehm das auch gern auf mich

...(tread closed --- nicht voreilig nur ne dumme angewohnheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dargrimm (14. Dezember 2008)

vbvler schrieb:


> ...in "Küchen (*Waschküchen*)" verarbeitet...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sers; Rene, du hast Recht - Rohstoffe fand ich auch immer...unnötig. Wie gesagt, macht Euch noch schöne ruhige Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werd diese Woche für die Moria-Karten kämpfen! 

Wie ein Löwe, jawohl! :=)

Grüße

Flo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vbvler (15. Dezember 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Ich werd diese Woche für die Moria-Karten kämpfen! Wie ein Löwe, jawohl! :=)



Hehe na dann mal richtig laut brüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein Miau hört man ja anscheinend nicht in dem W(oW)ald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dargrimm schrieb:


> Rohstoffe fand ich auch immer...unnötig.



Ganz unnütz ist es nicht aber gerade von den 3 sachen erz, holz, und urnen kann man schon paar richtungsangaben mitgeben. Vielleicht sogar in der Form das wir pro Region nur noch einen Punkt setzen meinetwegen "Farmgebiet Eberesche" fertig. Dann hat man dazu nur noch 5-6 punkte pro karte und nicht mehr ganze wälder genauso beim erz usw.etc. wäre Sicherlich auch Übersichtlicher von der Übersicht her *Oje was schreib ich da *  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mal wieder für nen schmunzler gesorgt.



Dargrimm schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, macht Euch noch schöne ruhige Tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir ist von Rast und Ruhe nichts zu sehen..einfach zuviele Koordinaten hier rumfliegen die in die Karten wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ein Paar ruhige Stunden sind sicherlich drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

René

verdammt...noch mal schnell reinflitz: Für die "ich hab aber keine Lust auf Ruhe: www.pulsradio.com da steppt der Bär rund um die 24h/365T .. in dem Sinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vbvler (7. Januar 2009)

Leider gibbet ja immer noch keine karten grmlhmpf aber dennoch nochmal Frohes Neues!

Ich bin jetzt leider wieder für ca. 2 Monate auswärts, was heisst, das ich meine Koords nicht eintragen kann. Ich hoffe das mit den Karten klappt noch.

Bis demnächst

René


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Januar 2009)

Bin übrigens auch dafür, die Rohstoffe komplett zu entfernen.
Die überfüllen das Ganze nur unnötig.

Außerdem:
Man kann die Quests nicht eintragen, da auf buffed.de andere Questgebiete angegeben sind als im Questlog ingame.
Ingame ist es nach Moria, Moria: Haupthallen, Moria: Obere Bereich und Moria: Untere Tiefen unterteilt, auf buffed.de sind einfach die Namen der Gebiete übernommen worden.
Also bitte einfach insofern ändern, dass es genau so aussieht, wie im Questlog. It eine Sache von 3 Minuten.

Außerdem sollte man der epischen Questreihe kein Gebiet zuordnen müssen.
Sonst muss man ständig den gesamten Questtext durchforsten, um herauszufinden, wo man zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade war.


----------

